# Can goats eat Sweet potatoes or Okra plants



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Can the goats eat sweet potato plants or peelings. I know they are technically not potatoes so thinking they might be able to have them.

Also can they have the okra plant?


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

ahahahni1 said:


> Can the goats eat sweet potato plants or peelings. I know they are technically not potatoes so thinking they might be able to have them.
> 
> Also can they have the okra plant?


I don't know about okra, but sweet potato leaves are tasty people food. Good substitute for spinach in summer when it's too hot to grow spinach.

I've given my goats sweet potato shoots without a problem, but never more than a handful as a treat.


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

Nice to know! Although, the steer found a way into the garden and ate ALL the sweet potato leaves off the plant. Sigh. I guess I have to finish harvesting now, or do you think the leaves will come back.


----------

